# Synadontis and Japonica?



## newfyman (8 May 2008)

I have a syno featherfin about 4-5" long and everything I have read about them says that they a very peacefull but will he eat the japonica, which are about 1-2", in my planted tank?
Also I am trying to get hold of some Botia Striata to control the snail problem, will these be ok with the shrimp? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## TDI-line (9 May 2008)

I have 3 Botia Striata in my big tank, they are brilliant snail eating machines and completly fine with shrimp. 

I'm thinking off putting one or two in my nano too keep the snail threat down in there too.


----------



## Ed Seeley (9 May 2008)

I assume you mean Amano shrimp when you say japonica?  If so your Synodontis will polish that off in no time at all.  Aquatic invertebrates are a major part of Synodontis eupterus's diet.


----------



## newfyman (10 May 2008)

Thanks, thought that would probably be the case, it was just they do seem to get a good rep for being friendly community fish. Going to Kidsgrove tomorrow so will look for the Botia's


----------



## Garuf (17 May 2008)

How did you find Kidsgrove? Sorry I wasn't around to have a natter, my mum said she wanted your car and you seemed impressed with your wood though.


----------



## Garuf (17 May 2008)

How did you find Kidsgrove? Sorry I wasn't around to have a natter, my mum said she wanted your car and you seemed impressed with your wood though.


----------

